# Best curry takeaway for veggies in Birmingham?



## stuff_it (Jan 10, 2013)

Tried ordering one last term as it were rank even though it ha loads of good reviews online. 

Haaaalp!


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 11, 2013)

We like Masala Works, but I dunno if they deliver to where you are. 

It's very hit and miss, you have to sort of try a few and eventually you'll hit on one you like.  We don't order a lot of veggie stuff so I can only really comment on the meat stuff.

The Bay Leaf is lovely, quite pricey though.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 11, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> The Bay Leaf is lovely, quite pricey though.


 
Best onion salad EVER


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 11, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Best onion salad EVER


 
I won't make you a birthday cake, I'm just going to make you a giant onion salad.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 11, 2013)

Jyoti's

http://www.jyotis.co.uk/


----------



## Dr Nookie (Feb 18, 2013)

I still pine for Kushi on the Moseley Road. Absolutely, without doubt, the best curry I've had in my life and if I ever win the lottery then yes, I will be getting Noel Edmonds to fly tinfoil containers of their Balti Mushroom to my Streatham gaff every Friday night!


----------



## Kidda (Feb 18, 2013)

Dr Nookie said:


> I still pine for Kushi on the Moseley Road. Absolutely, without doubt, the best curry I've had in my life and if I ever win the lottery then yes, I will be getting Noel Edmonds to fly tinfoil containers of their Balti Mushroom to my Streatham gaff every Friday night!


 
They used to be our favourite and then it started to go downhill.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Feb 18, 2013)

Kidda said:


> They used to be our favourite and then it started to go downhill.


 
Oh no, really? Me and my housemates were such regulars there in the 1990's that they used to send us a Christmas card!

My last balti there was probably about three years ago and it was still lovely. Gutted to hear they're no longer as glorious as they once were.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 18, 2013)

Blagsta said:


> Jyoti's
> 
> http://www.jyotis.co.uk/


That looks good. I will try that one next.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 18, 2013)

Dr Nookie said:


> Oh no, really? Me and my housemates were such regulars there in the 1990's that they used to send us a Christmas card!
> 
> My last balti there was probably about three years ago and it was still lovely. Gutted to hear they're no longer as glorious as they once were.



It went a bit downhill a year or so ago I. Real shame, we loved them.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 22, 2013)

I like Chennai Dosa on the Hagley Rd but I don't think they deliver. Worth a visit though. www.chennaidosa.com


----------



## baldrick (Feb 22, 2013)

Where in Brum are you?


----------

